# RRSP and TFSA Investments...



## Jeremyhalifax88 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeremyhalifax88 said:


> what can I buy and leave for a month or two and sell with a bit of a chance of profit?


Buy random stock. Just throw a dart at the stock quotes page in the paper. Any stock gives you _"a bit of a chance of profit"_ in a month or two. 

Sorry if it's not very helpful. I put as much effort in my answer as you did in your question.


----------



## Jeremyhalifax88 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Learn and read about investing methods/concepts, etc. Slowly build cash while you develop a plan. I like to look and look and look for companies I think are great, will make lots of money for many many years... and are selling cheap. I can't say if I'm any good at this; I'll let you know in ~ 40 years. But, it's my methodology anyway. I use investors who's styles I appreciate, products I use, ads I see, etc. to get ideas. Too many companies to look at so I just look at some as I come across them. 

Buy a chunk of shares and sit on it. Read the quarterly reports and if anything has changed that you can't live with sell. If not, keep on keepin' on. Don't buy because you feel you have to, buy because you've found a company you want to own.


----------



## rknigh2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Research mutual funds for your RRSP, and if you want to be semi-active with your TFSA... probably stick with ETF's (bundled banks, REIT's, dividend etfs etc. are fairly low maintenance).


----------



## Jeremyhalifax88 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

how much do you pay per trade? $4.95 at questrade? If not, your positions are way to small to warrant holding the stocks individually. Your fees will kill your returns.


----------



## Jeremyhalifax88 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Those seem like reasonable holdings. Just remember, you're INVESTING for the FUTURE, not TRADING to make PROFIT. Remind yourself of that every day, until thoughts like: "I can't watch it every day", "profit within a month or two", and "because my girlfriend bum looks amazing" are removed from your mind. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Navigate Sensibly (Oct 24, 2011)

If you only want to trade in your TFSA (ie. move in and out every couple of months), then I have no advice for you on investing. Good luck.

For RRSP, when you say long-term, 5 years is not long enough. It has to be at least longer than that, preferably 10 years or more. In that case, you can set up a basket of ETF's, and you only have revisit it once a year or so.

If your time horizon has to be less than 5 years for any money, then I suggest putting it in a GIC. Think about it: what if it loses value during the 5 years? Can you live with that?


----------



## Jeremyhalifax88 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeremyhalifax88 said:


> For my RRSP, I just want a long term portfolio... Maybe 5 years...
> For my TFSA, as I sail a lot.. I can't watch it everyday.. I do have a couch potato setup so far but what can I buy and leave for a month or two and sell with a bit of a chance of profit?
> 
> I'd hate to leave my money in a savings with 3% return.
> ...


Go for dividend paying stock. All the banks are yielding almost 5% right now...and don't bother trading them. Just buy and drip and in X years buy your house.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Hard to go wrong with one of the bank stocks, however, just realize you are not diversified whatsoever.


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> just realize you are not diversified whatsoever.


 So are the richest people in the world. Most of their assets tend to be in their own company

Stocks diversification is overated if you ask me.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Considering the amount of time that you can put towards your portfolio, I would stick w the couch potato portfolio, and many be throw in some stocks to hold on to.....it seems that you want greater returns but are limited in what time you can put in to it.


----------



## JimmyAAA (Mar 28, 2011)

peterk said:


> Those seem like reasonable holdings. Just remember, you're INVESTING for the FUTURE, not TRADING to make PROFIT. Remind yourself of that every day, until thoughts like: "I can't watch it every day", "profit within a month or two", and "because my girlfriend bum looks amazing" are removed from your mind. Welcome to the forum.


"because my girlfriend bum looks amazing"

Don't remove that thought, for obvious reasons. But also for non obvious reasons. Peter Lynch thought ""invest in what you know" and this is knowledge. Common knowledge to many of us (well maybe not your GF's bum, but bums in general). But the truth your investing maxim for Lulu is better than some others espoused.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

JimmyAAA said:


> "because my girlfriend bum looks amazing"
> 
> Don't remove that thought, for obvious reasons. But also for non obvious reasons. *Peter Lynch thought ""invest in what you know" and this is knowledge*. Common knowledge to many of us (well maybe not your GF's bum, but bums in general). But the truth your investing maxim for Lulu is better than some others espoused.


Meh. It's a well-known cognitive bias in investing, the "familiarity heuristic." "Invest in what you know" is totally different for individual investors vs. portfolio managers. It's great if you have the research department at Fidelity to help you "know" what to invest in. I think this maxim is potentially one of the most ill-used of any I've seen.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

You should invest in RIM because you use a Blackberry at work
You should invest in YLO because you use their book to look for plumbers.
You should invest in Bank of America because you have a chequing account with them.
You should invest in Priszm because you ate at KFC every night.
You should invest in GM because you drive their cars.


----------



## JimmyAAA (Mar 28, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> You should invest in RIM because you use a Blackberry at work
> You should invest in YLO because you use their book to look for plumbers.
> You should invest in Bank of America because you have a chequing account with them.
> You should invest in Priszm because you ate at KFC every night.
> You should invest in GM because you drive their cars.


Several of those were apt 5 years ago. Any of those things you mention that are actually popular and dominant today? 
Very few use a blackberry willingly anymore, but chicks still buy yoga pants, specifically Lulu. 
Very few use the Yellow Pages anymore, but chicks still buy yoga pants, specifically Lulu.
BOC doesn't have a must use checking account, but chicks still buy yoga pants, specifically Lulu.
KFC is only busy on twoonie Tuesday, but chicks still buy yoga pants, specifically Lulu.
There hasn't been a must have GM product in years, but chicks still buy yoga pants, specifically Lulu.

And nobody yet has managed to crack Lulu. And there have been lots trying. My GF buys all sorts of yoga pants, but mostly she buys stuff from Lulu.

And i don't even own LL.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

JimmyAAA said:


> Several of those were apt *5 years ago*. Any of those things you mention that are actually popular and dominant today?


That was the point of my examples.
5 years ago, according to the logic of "invest in what you know" (rather, it's common interpretation), it would have been easy to pick any of these stocks.
Many did.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Priszm?

YUM has actually been a stellar investment as of late, but not because of what we know, but because the Chinese market has embraced this chain and love the food.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> You should invest in Priszm because you ate at KFC every night.


And a cardiologist. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> You should invest in RIM because you use a Blackberry at work
> You should invest in YLO because you use their book to look for plumbers.
> You should invest in Bank of America because you have a chequing account with them.
> You should invest in Priszm because you ate at KFC every night.
> You should invest in GM because you drive their cars.


LOL. :biggrin:

I do invest in 2 of the above. :encouragement:

*Sampson:* YUM has definitely been a yummy investment; I came oh so close to buying it some 2 yrs. ago. :rolleyes2:

Oh well, at least I bought MCD, also 2 yrs. ago.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I was ready to buy it at $30, then it dipped below during the great recession. Still don't own it. I did pick up some great shares of RIM over that period. Tells you how well things worked out? 

At least I did pick up MCD in the $50's.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> You should invest in RIM because you use a Blackberry at work
> You should invest in YLO because you use their book to look for plumbers.
> You should invest in Bank of America because you have a chequing account with them.
> You should invest in Priszm because you ate at KFC every night.
> You should invest in GM because you drive their cars.


Great stuff... I think we should keep adding to this list.

You should invest in...
Blockbuster because you rent their videos/DVDs.
Kodak Eastman because you use their film products.
Laidlaw because your kids ride their buses to school.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll buy Boston Pizza as soon as they come out with a wheat-free pizza.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll continue CC...

I'd like to own Starbucks because most of my friends love buying their overpriced coffee.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome (back) MOA :wink:


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

GRPN because I do buy groupons :stupid: been there done that and learned don't always buy in stock what you buy with your wallet.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I should have all my investible assets in my company's stock because I know the company and its products/services really well!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone want invest in me?

I can guarantee I know me better than any analyst does. Talk about insider advantage.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

@avrex Thanks! Finally decided to use my blog name vs. "Financial Cents". About time I know...


----------

